# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) > सॉफ्टवेयर, गेम तथा थीम >  कैसे डाउनलोड करें विंडोज 10…

## Mahipal Yadav

आप विंडोज 10 को अभी डाउनलोड कर सकते हैं, और अगर आपने अभी तक इसे अपडेट नहीं किया है तो इन निम्नलिखित बिन्दुओं को फॉलो करें.विंडोज 10 को लॉन्च हुए कुछ दिन बीत गए हैं और लगभग सभी ज्यादातर लोगों ने उसे अपने सिस्टम में अपडेट भी कर लिया है. जिन लोगों के पास विंडोज 7, 8 और 8.1 है वो तो इसे अपने आप ही डाउनलोड कर सकते हैं. हालाँकि यह काफी समय की खपत करने वाल;इ लम्बी प्रक्रिया है. और अगर आप इससे बचना चाहते हैं और जल्दी से विंडोज 10 को अपने सिस्टम में देखना चाहते हैं तो आप इसे बड़ी आसानी और तेज़ी से हासिक्स्ल कर सकते हैं. यहाँ कुछ स्टेप्स दिये जा रहे हैं जिनके माध्यम से आप विंडोज 10 को आसानी से हासिल कर सकते हैं. इसे आप इसके आधिकारिक होम पेज पर जाकर डाउनलोड कर सकते हैं. आइये जानते हैं कैसे...1. सबसे पहले आपको यह करना होगा कि, इस बात की पुष्टि करें कि आपके पास जेन्युइन विंडोज 7, 8 या 8.1 हो, इसे जांचने के लिए आपको “माय कंप्यूटर” या “दिस पीसी” आइकॉन पर राईट क्लिक करना होगा, आप ऐसा इसकी प्रॉपर्टी में जाकर कर सकते हैं. अब यहाँ आप विंडोज के वर्ज़न को देख सकते हैं और एक्टिवेशन का स्टेटस भी आपको यहीं नज़र आ जाएगा.नोट: इन बातों का ख़ास ख्याल रखें कि विंडोज 10 को हासिल करने के लिए आपका सिस्टम कुछ ऐसा होना चाहिए.प्रोसेसर: 1GHz या उससे तेज़रैम: 1GB 32-बिट के लिए और 2GB 64-बिट वर्ज़न के लिएडिस्क स्पेस: 16GB 32-बिट के लिए और 20GB 64-बिट वर्ज़न के लिएGPU: डायरेक्टX 9 या WDDM 1.0 ड्राईवरडिस्प्ले: 800x600 पिक्सेल2. इसके बाद, विंडोज 10 के डाउनलोड पेज पर जाएँ, और जरुरी टूल डाउनलोड कर लें. और इस बात का ध्यान जरुर रखें की आप सही वर्ज़न ही डाउनलोड कर रहे हों, यह इस बात पर निर्भर करता है कि आपके पास विंडोज का 32-बिट या 64-बिट वर्ज़न है.3. टूल को रन करें, और क्रिएट इंस्टालेशन मीडिया फॉर अनादर पीसी” को सेलेक्ट करें. और नेक्स्ट पर क्लिक करें.4. भाषा, विंडोज एडिशन और वह आर्किटेक्चर का चयन करें जो आप चाहते हैं, अगर आप यहाँ अटक गए हैं कि आखिर कौन सा वर्ज़न सेलेक्ट करें तो यहाँ इस पेज पर जाकर ज्यादा जान लें.5. अब अपनी पसंद की इंस्टालेशन मीडिया, यूएसबी या DVD और स्टार्ट का चयन करें.6. अब यह प्रोग्राम विंडोज 10 को उस मीडिया में डाउनलोड कर देगा जिसका आपने चयन किया था. डाउनलोडिंग की स्पीड और समय आपके इंटरनेट की स्पीड पर निर्भर करता है.7. जब यह सब हो जाए, उस मीडिया को पीसी से प्लग करें जिसमें आप विंडोज 10 को इनस्टॉल करना चाहते हैं.8. अब Setup.exe फाइल की खोज करें और इंस्टालेशन की प्रक्रिया को आरम्भ करें.9. अब इसे इनस्टॉल होने दें और जो जानकारी इसे चाहिए उसे इसके मांगने पर दर्ज करते जाएँ. आपको विंडोज 10 प्राप्त हो गयी है.प्रक्रिया पूरी हो गई है.

----------


## Mahipal Yadav

किसी दिक्कत के कारण फोटो upload नहीं हो रही है

----------


## Loka

> किसी दिक्कत के कारण फोटो upload नहीं हो रही है


क्या दिक्कत आ रही है फोटो अपलोड में ?

----------


## shriram

> आप विंडोज 10 को अभी डाउनलोड कर सकते हैं, और अगर आपने अभी तक इसे अपडेट नहीं किया है तो इन निम्नलिखित बिन्दुओं को फॉलो करें.विंडोज 10 को लॉन्च हुए कुछ दिन बीत गए हैं और लगभग सभी ज्यादातर लोगों ने उसे अपने सिस्टम में अपडेट भी कर लिया है. जिन लोगों के पास विंडोज 7, 8 और 8.1 है वो तो इसे अपने आप ही डाउनलोड कर सकते हैं. हालाँकि यह काफी समय की खपत करने वाल;इ लम्बी प्रक्रिया है. और अगर आप इससे बचना चाहते हैं और जल्दी से विंडोज 10 को अपने सिस्टम में देखना चाहते हैं तो आप इसे बड़ी आसानी और तेज़ी से हासिक्स्ल कर सकते हैं. यहाँ कुछ स्टेप्स दिये जा रहे हैं जिनके माध्यम से आप विंडोज 10 को आसानी से हासिल कर सकते हैं. इसे आप इसके आधिकारिक होम पेज पर जाकर डाउनलोड कर सकते हैं. आइये जानते हैं कैसे...1. सबसे पहले आपको यह करना होगा कि, इस बात की पुष्टि करें कि आपके पास जेन्युइन विंडोज 7, 8 या 8.1 हो, इसे जांचने के लिए आपको “माय कंप्यूटर” या “दिस पीसी” आइकॉन पर राईट क्लिक करना होगा, आप ऐसा इसकी प्रॉपर्टी में जाकर कर सकते हैं. अब यहाँ आप विंडोज के वर्ज़न को देख सकते हैं और एक्टिवेशन का स्टेटस भी आपको यहीं नज़र आ जाएगा.नोट: इन बातों का ख़ास ख्याल रखें कि विंडोज 10 को हासिल करने के लिए आपका सिस्टम कुछ ऐसा होना चाहिए.प्रोसेसर: 1GHz या उससे तेज़रैम: 1GB 32-बिट के लिए और 2GB 64-बिट वर्ज़न के लिएडिस्क स्पेस: 16GB 32-बिट के लिए और 20GB 64-बिट वर्ज़न के लिएGPU: डायरेक्टX 9 या WDDM 1.0 ड्राईवरडिस्प्ले: 800x600 पिक्सेल2. इसके बाद, विंडोज 10 के डाउनलोड पेज पर जाएँ, और जरुरी टूल डाउनलोड कर लें. और इस बात का ध्यान जरुर रखें की आप सही वर्ज़न ही डाउनलोड कर रहे हों, यह इस बात पर निर्भर करता है कि आपके पास विंडोज का 32-बिट या 64-बिट वर्ज़न है.3. टूल को रन करें, और क्रिएट इंस्टालेशन मीडिया फॉर अनादर पीसी” को सेलेक्ट करें. और नेक्स्ट पर क्लिक करें.4. भाषा, विंडोज एडिशन और वह आर्किटेक्चर का चयन करें जो आप चाहते हैं, अगर आप यहाँ अटक गए हैं कि आखिर कौन सा वर्ज़न सेलेक्ट करें तो यहाँ इस पेज पर जाकर ज्यादा जान लें.5. अब अपनी पसंद की इंस्टालेशन मीडिया, यूएसबी या DVD और स्टार्ट का चयन करें.6. अब यह प्रोग्राम विंडोज 10 को उस मीडिया में डाउनलोड कर देगा जिसका आपने चयन किया था. डाउनलोडिंग की स्पीड और समय आपके इंटरनेट की स्पीड पर निर्भर करता है.7. जब यह सब हो जाए, उस मीडिया को पीसी से प्लग करें जिसमें आप विंडोज 10 को इनस्टॉल करना चाहते हैं.8. अब Setup.exe फाइल की खोज करें और इंस्टालेशन की प्रक्रिया को आरम्भ करें.9. अब इसे इनस्टॉल होने दें और जो जानकारी इसे चाहिए उसे इसके मांगने पर दर्ज करते जाएँ. आपको विंडोज 10 प्राप्त हो गयी है.प्रक्रिया पूरी हो गई है.


विंडोज 10 के डाउनलोड पेज का download link देने की कृपा करें

----------


## shriram

> विंडोज 10 के डाउनलोड पेज का download link देने की कृपा करें


इसका उत्तर नही मिला मित्र .क्या हमसे नाराज है ? जो एक माह बीतने पर भी उत्तर नही दे पा रहे हैं

----------


## shriram

> क्या दिक्कत आ रही है फोटो अपलोड में ?


28-10-15----विंडोज 10 के डाउनलोड पेज का download link देने की कृपा करें 
22-11-15 ---इसका उत्तर नही मिला मित्र loko ji  .
क्या हमसे नाराज है ? 
जो एक माह बीतने पर भी उत्तर नही दे पा रहे हैं

----------


## Shree Ji

> 28-10-15----विंडोज 10 के डाउनलोड पेज का download link देने की कृपा करें 
> 22-11-15 ---इसका उत्तर नही मिला मित्र loko ji  .
> क्या हमसे नाराज है ? 
> जो एक माह बीतने पर भी उत्तर नही दे पा रहे हैं


मित्र विंडोज 10 के लिंक तो बहुतेरे मिल जाएँगे torrent भी बहुत है पर एक कठिनाई है इसको instaal करने मे अगर आपके सिस्टम मे original विंडोज नहीं है तो आपको पहले पूरी हार्ड डिस्क को अन्य रूप मे फॉर्मेट करना पड़ेगा  फिर instal होगी मेरे पास डीवीडी है मैंने काफी कोशिश की लेकिन हार्ड डिस्क को फॉर्मेट करने के अलावा दूसरा कोई विकल्प नहीं मिला

----------


## vinayak

_विंडोज 10 के डाउनलोड पेज का download link देने की कृपा करें_

----------


## Shree Ji

> मित्र विंडोज 10 के लिंक तो बहुतेरे मिल जाएँगे torrent भी बहुत है पर एक कठिनाई है इसको instaal करने मे अगर आपके सिस्टम मे original विंडोज नहीं है तो आपको पहले पूरी हार्ड डिस्क को अन्य रूप मे फॉर्मेट करना पड़ेगा  फिर instal होगी मेरे पास डीवीडी है मैंने काफी कोशिश की लेकिन हार्ड डिस्क को फॉर्मेट करने के अलावा दूसरा कोई विकल्प नहीं मिला


मैने विंडोज 10 को अपग्रेड के आप्शन से   इंसटाल किया है काफी अच्छा है लेकिन dvd बूट करवाने पर वही formet change वाली समस्या है

----------

